# The Best Smartwatches for Cycling



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

"Yes, a smartwatch is less likely to be damaged during a wreck than a cycling computer mounted to your handlebar or stem. "

A computer mounted to the center of the handlebars (ideally the stem) is rarely damaged unless it flies off the mount. Also one might mention that you're less likely to crash looking down at the cycling computer than taking your hand off the bars to look at your smartwatch. I've destroyed more than one watch in a cycling crash. I'd love to see the data that your statement is based on.


----------



## shrubs (Apr 6, 2021)

Tried a Smart watch. Found that I only display heart rate (use chest strap) and time. I really like my bar mounted GPS unit. Quick glance at anytime with my hands still on the bar tells me 4 data fields of what I need to know. Either device allows me to look at post ride data.

Smart watch gives me all kinds of info that is nice to know. If I sleep poorly, I know it, without watch data to reinforce that info.🙀


----------



## SevenRoadie (Nov 30, 2021)

I started with the Avocet 30 long ago... went to GPS with Garmin Edge 705 back in '08 or whenever it came out. I then got the Garmin Fenix 3 for my running when it came out and loved it so much I have yet to put on a Tag Heuer again. I thought I could use the Fenix for rides, but alas it would stop every time I got into a tuck. I'd lose 1/2 my rides some days, so I had to ditch it for the bike and recommend people stay away from watches for rides. Only dependable means of keeping track of your data is with a bar-mounted device. Easier to see on the fly, and as mentioned above, is well-protected (use your leash too). My Garmin 1030 has been 100% reliable for 3yrs now and easily accepts new accessories (lights, radar, HR straps, PM, etc.)
Cheers


----------



## Ascentale (Nov 21, 2021)

I have a Polar, friends use Garmins. I am really happy with using a smartwatch for tracking my rides, in general. It's nice to have heart rate and the route to look at later. Battery life is sometimes limited compared to a bike-mounted GPS computer. And also it's sometimes annoying to have to look at my wrist when I want to see time, distance, etc. But the watch is a good compromise because I use it for running too.


----------

